# 500gm .1gm accurate scales



## Khellendros13 (7/8/13)

Got these scales from http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/390564622737?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Seem spot on for the weight of a 20c coin, so now I can weigh my hops and salt additions accurately.

Thought I would share, kitchen scales are just not accurate enough.


----------



## DU99 (7/8/13)

i have set of these scales and a set of calibration weights


----------



## slash22000 (7/8/13)

I actually bought the exact same scale as DU99 there. Works a treat for water chemical additions.


----------



## QldKev (7/8/13)

I have these ones a bit over $5 posted and are now about 3 years old. I just checked they say a 20c is 11.4g which is close enough for me.


----------



## Khellendros13 (7/8/13)

Ok I paid more than you guys, but I supported a guy in Point Cook!


----------



## verysupple (7/8/13)

Did the guy in Point Cook support a guy in mainland China or Hong Kong?  

But seriously, I'm thinking of getting the 200g / 0.01 g one of these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300895724487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Khellendros13 (7/8/13)

verysupple said:


> Did the guy in Point Cook support a guy in mainland China or Hong Kong?
> 
> But seriously, I'm thinking of getting the 200g / 0.01 g one of these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300895724487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


The batteries say Jakarta, so neither


----------



## QldKev (7/8/13)

verysupple said:


> Did the guy in Point Cook support a guy in mainland China or Hong Kong?
> 
> But seriously, I'm thinking of getting the 200g / 0.01 g one of these http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/300895724487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649





Khellendros13 said:


> The batteries say Jakarta, so neither



That's ok, cause the batteries are not included in the sale :lol:


----------



## DU99 (7/8/13)

i have to replace my "homebrand" one..might get one of these ones


----------



## Helles (7/8/13)

QldKev said:


> I have these ones a bit over $5 posted and are now about 3 years old. I just checked they say a 20c is 11.4g which is close enough for me.


 I have some of these on the way now Thanks Kev


----------



## mmmyummybeer (7/8/13)

QldKev said:


> I have these ones a bit over $5 posted and are now about 3 years old. I just checked they say a 20c is 11.4g which is close enough for me.


I have the exact same except in the 2kg model with 0.1g accuracy. I love them, I ended up buying another one, and have one designated in the brew shed for hops, and the other one for the kitchen.


----------



## MCHammo (9/8/13)

I bought one of these (500g, 0.01g accuracy) this week. Should get them on Monday/Tuesday to play around with.


----------

